# Industrial Dock Structures



## bluffbeach (Jul 1, 2016)

I am still planning my layout and am thinking of trying for Amelia Island, FL. A challenge since it goes from industrial paper mill, container ship loading, historical district, etc.
Does anyone know of dock structures for containers,etc? I think I can handle the paper mill and historical district. I am more into Prewar but may have to find an Old General.
Thanks,
Duffy


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Duffy

Modelling Fernandina Beach, Fl. on Amelia Island would be
very interesting. As you say, it has various railroad
functions including yards. 
And the tracks run right along side one of the best
restaurants in North Florida, The Marina on
Centre St.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

For container ships, the main feature would be a so-called hammerhead crane, which has specially designed "claws" to grab the corners of a container and lift it. You're also going to want some kind of corrugated steel sheet lining the water, to prevent erosion and preserve the depth of the water under the docking area. Norfolk International Terminal is a pretty big one, and the features show up very well in the Google Earth imagery.

That said, if by "prewar" you mean "pre-WWII", then you're also in the "pre-container" days. What you would have then would be a large derrick, or more than one, to swing palletized merchandise (or individual larger items) onto the deck or into the hold using cargo netting. In fact, many cargo ships of that era had these integrated into a kingpost on the ship's centerline.


----------

